# frog id



## blueyman (Mar 19, 2011)

hey every body can somebody please get me an id of this tree frog it wasa found at murray bridge it has now been relised.
here is the pics


----------



## frogboy77 (Mar 19, 2011)

perons tree frog, you can tell due to the green dots and the pupals


----------



## blueyman (Mar 19, 2011)

thanks mate 
does any body breed these because i would like to get some.


----------



## frogboy77 (Mar 19, 2011)

yeah i know quite a lot of people who breed them, where are you located?
send me a pm and i'll give you numbers ect...


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 19, 2011)

You caught it in Murray bridge then your a South Aussie. You could have kept it, legally.


----------



## blueyman (Mar 19, 2011)

realy i could have kept it


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 19, 2011)

You from South Australia? In South Australia only 2 species of frogs are protected any others can be legally captured and kept so long as you didn't catch it at a national park.


----------



## blueyman (Mar 19, 2011)

do you know what species they are?

and yes i am from south australia


----------

